# Solved: C# .NET - Changing the title of a tab



## Tobeon (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone knew how to change the title/name/text of an individual tab in a tabcontrol at runtime?

(the idea is the name of the tab is "Problems" but I want it to be "Problems {x}" where x is the number of current problems)

Thanks for any help you can give


----------



## Tobeon (Mar 24, 2004)

Ah never mind it was much easier than I thought!

int x = 7;
string title="Hello World";
TbCtrlPages.TabPages[x].Text = title;

Easy!


----------

